# Flatpedal-Schuhe



## xyzHero (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo Ladys,

ich suche für meine Freundin vernünftige Flatpedal-Schuhe mit Grip ähnlich dem von 5.10s aber der Optik von einem "schönen" Sportschuh. Sie kann mit der Skater-Optik nicht so viel anfangen und die Optik fährt halt mit 

Kennt ihr noch vernünftige Schuhe die sich eignen, aber nicht so klobig wirken?

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## noocelo (17. Juni 2014)

... finde den 5/10 dirtbag low ziemlich dezent. skateoptik: ja, klobig: nein. gibbet in braun und grau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (17. Juni 2014)

Die haben wir schon gesehen. Sie sucht aber eher etwas mit der optik eines running schuhs.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## bajcca (17. Juni 2014)

Adidas Terrex solo stealth w, hat die Sohle vom Five Ten, gibt es in verschiedenen Farben und Optik eher in Richtung Laufschuh


----------



## Mausoline (17. Juni 2014)

Ich bin am Wochenende zum ersten Mal mit Flat Pedals gefahren und hab nen Zustiegsschuh von La Sportiva getragen.
Der hat wunderbar "geklebt". Da gibts bestimmt noch fetzigere Marken, wie Salewa oder NorthFace


----------



## xyzHero (17. Juni 2014)

Die Adidas sehen gar nicht schlecht aus. Ich glaube die könnten ihr gefallen.
Die Sportiva haben meiner Meinung nach tendenziell zuviel Profil. Ich glaube nicht dass die ähnlich viel Grip aufbauen können wie ein 5.10.
Hat Jemand da einen direkten Vergleichen zwischen Zustiegschuhen und z.B. den Freeridern?

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## swe68 (18. Juni 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich bin am Wochenende zum ersten Mal mit Flat Pedals gefahren und hab nen Zustiegsschuh von La Sportiva getragen.
> Der hat wunderbar "geklebt". Da gibts bestimmt noch fetzigere Marken, wie Salewa oder NorthFace


Ich hänge mich mal dran…
Ich mag La Sportiva, welche waren das denn?


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Juni 2014)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Die Adidas sehen gar nicht schlecht aus. Ich glaube die könnten ihr gefallen.
> Die Sportiva haben meiner Meinung nach tendenziell zuviel Profil. Ich glaube nicht dass die ähnlich viel Grip aufbauen können wie ein 5.10.
> Hat Jemand da einen direkten Vergleichen zwischen Zustiegschuhen und z.B. den Freeridern?
> 
> Gruß xyzHero


 
Ich hätte die auch gern, leider finde ich die Adidas Terrex solo stealth nicht in meiner Größe. Kleiner als 41 habe ich nicht gesehen... Ärgerlich.


----------



## Bettina (18. Juni 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Ich hätte die auch gern, leider finde ich die Adidas Terrex solo stealth nicht in meiner Größe. Kleiner als 41 habe ich nicht gesehen... Ärgerlich.


https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/adidas-terrex-solo-234832


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Juni 2014)

Danke @Bettina 

... ich wusste nicht, dass es welche für Damen gibt.


----------



## Mausoline (18. Juni 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich mal dran…
> Ich mag La Sportiva, welche waren das denn?



Ich hab die schon ein paar Jahre  aber bisher nicht zum Biken
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...r=3040&page=1&start=0&ndsp=30&ved=0CCAQrQMwAA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (18. Juni 2014)

@Mausoline oh, die habe ich schon mal gesehen!
Ich halte Ausschau. Bis ich in den Alpen bin, ist es ja nicht mehr allzu lange hin


----------



## jussebel (18. Juni 2014)

Cool genauso Schuhe allerdings in hoch hab ich auch gesucht. Gut das es solche Foren gibt...


----------



## Votec Tox (19. Juni 2014)

Habe den Adidas, er ist besser belüftet, die Sohle schön eben ohne fette Profilstollen, er ist nicht so klobig, viel schmaler als ein 5/10 Freerider.
und da taucht schon das Problem auf:
Er funktioniert deswegen nur auf Flachpedale, welche Pins in der Mitte über der Achse haben.
Er funktioniert - trotz guter Sohle - nicht auf diesen ultraflachen Pinpedalen, bei denen in der Mitte nur die Achse ohne Pins hochsteht.
Der Schuh ist dann in Größe 39 so schmal, daß er nur eine Seite der äußeren Pins bedeckt.
(Und beim Kauf aufpassen, den Terrex mit Stealth-Sohle gibt es erst ab diesem Jahr, da Adidas 5/10 übernommen hat, zuvor hatte er eine andere Gummimischung)


----------



## HiFi XS (19. Juni 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Habe den Adidas, er ist besser belüftet, die Sohle schön eben ohne fette Profilstollen, er ist nicht so klobig, viel schmaler als ein 5/10 Freerider.
> und da taucht schon das Problem auf:
> Er funktioniert deswegen nur auf Flachpedale, welche Pins in der Mitte über der Achse haben.
> Er funktioniert - trotz guter Sohle - nicht auf diesen ultraflachen Pinpedalen, bei denen in der Mitte nur die Achse ohne Pins hochsteht.
> ...


 
Vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht. Da überlege ich mir 2 mal, ob ich die Kaufe. Ich wollte Schuhe haben, die ich ja auch so tragen könnte - wo ich gleich vom Rad an behalten könnte ... Die 5/10s sind so klobig...


----------



## scylla (23. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch mal den Adidas Terrex zugelegt mit der Stealth Sohle. Größe 38 2/3 (5,5) passt mir perfekt, bei den 5.10 Freeridern hab ich Größe 38 (5) gewählt.
Einen ersten Test auf meinen schlechtesten Plattformpedalen (bauen recht hoch und haben nur Pins an den Außenkanten) hat er gut bestanden. Der Grip ist bei weitem nicht vergleichbar mit dem Grip der Mi6 Gummimischung an meinen 5.10 Freeridern. Man klebt nicht total fest, sondern kann im Stehen den Fuß noch leicht hin- und her bewegen. Dennoch finde ich den Grip ausreichend für meine Zwecke. Fürs Versetzen muss man halt ein wenig sauberer arbeiten und kann sich nicht quasi an den Pedalen hochziehen, geht aber gut. Ich stehe aber auch immer breitbeinig recht weit außen auf meinen Pedalen, weil mir der Q-Faktor an allem außer dem Fatbike eh zu klein ist 
Sohle ist etwas dicker und nicht so flexibel wie an meinen gut eingelatschten Freeridern. Ich finde die Freerider-Sohle besser weil ich das Pedal gern ein wenig spüren mag, aber die von den Terrex ist noch absolut im Rahmen.
Im Vergleich zu meinen LaSportiva Ganda Guide (auch ein Zustiegsschuh) sind die Terrex auf den Pedalen griffiger.
Passform ist mir fast schon ein wenig schmal, die Adidas sind also definitiv ein Tipp für Leute, denen 5.10 Schuhe zu breit und klobig sind.

Zum Laufen finde ich die Adidas Schuhe sehr angenehm, auch wenn sie noch nicht eingelaufen sind. Besser als die 5.10 und auch besser als die LaSportiva. Wie sie sich in den Alpen schlagen werden, werde ich sehen.
Zugelegt hab ich sie mir, weil ich davon bei den obligatorischen Hochgebirgs-Wanderungen bergauf mehr Grip (auf dem Boden) erwarte als von den mittlerweile am Mittelfuß vollkommen profillosen 5.10 Freeridern, und gleichzeitig auf der Abfahrt mehr Grip (auf dem Pedal) als mit den LaSportiva. Außerdem dürfen die Adidas Schuhe gerne etwas haltbarer sein als die 5.10, die mir regelmäßig nach 2 Wochen Dauernutzung auseinanderfallen 
Das mit dem Grip am Pedal hat sich bereits erfüllt, ob Haltbarkeit und Grip zu Fuß jetzt auch noch stimmen kann ich dann in ein paar Wochen berichten. Momentan von mir also ein Kauftipp unter Vorbehalt


----------



## jussebel (23. Juli 2014)

Super Bericht danke dir. 
Dann warte ich mal ab was du zu dem "zu Fuß eindruck" noch berichten wirst.
Schade das es die Dinger für Frauen nicht in hoch gibt. Hab meine shimano mt 91 echt geliebt, aber die gehen echt nicht mit Flats


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

kann jemand berichten wie der Unterschied ist bei Adidas Terrex mit Stealth Sohle zur Continentalsohle?

Danke


----------



## 4mate (27. Juli 2014)

Girl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann jemand berichten wie der Unterschied ist bei Adidas Terrex mit Stealth Sohle zur Continetalsohle?
> 
> Danke


#16


----------



## Girl (27. Juli 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> #16


Danke, das hatte ich gelesen. Mir ging es aber um den Unterschied der beiden Gummisohlen. Das die Stealth funktioniert war klar, nur wo steckt der Unterschied zur Conti?


----------



## scylla (19. August 2014)

ich bin ja noch ein kleines Update zu den Adidas Terrex Solo schuldig:
Die Uphills in 2 Wochen Bike&Hike in den Alpen (täglich ca. 1800-2200 Höhenmeter, hoch zu 75% tragen und schieben) hat er sehr gut durchgehalten, soweit keine besonders zu erwähnenden Verschleißerscheinungen zu beobachten. Bei meinen fast neuen 5.10 Freeridern, die ich zwischendurch auch 2 mal an hatte, löst sich hingegen schon wieder die Sohle ab. Ein deutlicher Pluspunkt für die Adidas.
Grip beim Laufen reicht mir auch im Hochgebirge vollkommen aus und ist definitiv besser als bei den 5.10. Mit den 5.10 bin ich auch ganz passabel zurecht gekommen, allerdings muss man sich halt die Tritte wenn's steil und lose wird schon deutlich gründlicher aussuchen da man im wesentlichen Null Profil unter den Füßen hat. Bei der Querung von Altschnee-Feldern muss man auch mit den Adidas ein bissi mehr aufpassen und die Hacke in den Sulzschnee rammen, weil das Profil auch hier etwas sparsam ist. Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich mittlerweile auch recht trittsicher bin und mit meinen "Schläppchen" und Fahrrad aufm Buckel in etwas schwierigerem Gelände den meisten hochgebirgs-besohlten Wanderern davon renne. Wer sich eher unsicherer fühlt ist evtl mit dem wenigen Profil von den Terrex Solo auf Alpengipfelchen nicht so glücklich.

Von meiner Seite auch also nun ein klarer Kauftipp für die Terrex Solo, ich denke bei mir werden sie die qualitativ deutlich minderwertigeren 5.10 Schuhe restlos ersetzen.



Girl schrieb:


> Danke, das hatte ich gelesen. Mir ging es aber um den Unterschied der beiden Gummisohlen. Das die Stealth funktioniert war klar, nur wo steckt der Unterschied zur Conti?



Was meinst du mit Conti? Ich kenne Conti Reifen aber keine Conti Sohlen.
Falls du die 5.10 Sohlen meinst: 
Die Stealth Sohle an den (neuen) Adidas Terrex Schuhen kommt von 5.10! Außerdem hat 5.10 verschiedene "Stealth Sohlen" im Programm mit unterschiedlichem Profil und unterschiedlich weicher Gummimischung. Die Mi6 Sohle an den neuen 5.10 Freeridern (gibt's mittlerweile auch an den Impact) ist die weichste Sohle und hat am Mittelfuß keinerlei Profil. Das Gummi an den älteren 5.10 Schuhen und den "günstigeren" Freerider und Impact Modellen heißt S1 und hat ein rundes "Noppen-Profil". S1 ist härter als M16 Gummi und klebt nicht ganz so abartig an den Pedalen. 
Das Gummi an den Adidas Terrex Schuhen ist nochmal ein wenig härter als S1, und nennt sich C4. Diese Gummimischung findet sich z.B. auch an den Zustiegs-Schuhen von 5.10, nur mit einem anderen Profil (nicht dreieckig wie bei den Terrex sondern rund). An Bikeschuhen wäre mir die C4 Sohle nicht bekannt.

Im Endeffekt funktioniert zum Biken alles prima. Mit der Mi6 Sohle klebt man halt wie gesagt regelrecht auf den Pedalen fest, mit der C4 Sohle an den Adidas steht man etwas "lockerer" aber immer noch sehr gut.


----------



## Girl (19. August 2014)

Ich meine diese Terrexsohle


----------



## scylla (19. August 2014)

Ah, es gibt also doch Conti-Sohlen.
Danke, wieder was dazu gelernt 
Das sind die alten Terrex Modelle, oder?
Rein vom Optischen her kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die gezeigte Sohle besonders gut beim Biken funktioniert. Die Terrex Solo haben von vorne bis hinten eine platte Sohle und deutlich flacheres und geschlosseneres Profil, was dem Stand auf dem Pedal im Vergleich zu den Sohlen oben im Bild deutlich zu Gute kommen dürfte. Die alten Terrex Solo haben/hatten eine Sohle namens "Traxion", die auch schon ein sehr flaches und geschlossenes Profil besitzt.
Das oben dürfte eher mit dem neuen Terrex Scope (auch Stealth Sohle aber anderes Profil) vergleichbar sein (bzw. sind es einfach die alten Terrex Scope bevor die Stealth Sohle dazu kam). Aber wie gesagt, die Scope würde ich sowohl neu als auch alt eher nicht zum Biken hernehmen.


----------

